# Which scope?



## samwise2158 (Nov 27, 2006)

I have a .12 remington 870 express shotgun that I use for deer hunting. I am in need of a scope, and I was wondering what anyone had to say about a red dot scope vs. a 1.5-4.5X32mm. 
Thanks for your input! :sniper:


----------

